# Seatpost Collar Clamp Torque - C50



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

Went out on a test ride on the new C50, and noticed the seatpost had spun on me a bit. I originally torqued down to 7 Nm.

Came back, torqued down to 8 Nm, but haven't gone out again to see if that did the trick. It survived the "tap" test inside, it didn't move when I was tapping on it.

What is the recommended torque range of the clamp, to avoid any issues? FWIW - I'm running a Thomson Masterpiece post, which is ribbed to hopefully avoid slippage.

Thanks a lot,

10k


----------

